# hydra electronic humidifier fan problem (not turning on)



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

hey guys , I noticed recently that the fan isn't turning on. Anybody know a quick fix?

thanks


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel your pain. I had two of these units and had so many problems that decided to dump both of them. In a large unit the remote control died. In a small unit the fan died. Could not be happier with my decision to switch to beads. I really wish you luck but have to say I am not optimistic.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Orion1 ; do you mind me asking where you purchased the beads from?


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I went with Heartfelt. Other people have used Kitty Litter with good results. Do a search and you will find a huge number of threads discussing this. Good luck!!


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Hydra SM. I'm done using it as of today, too much of a pain. Grows mold, hygro is always drifting off calibration. I already use beads in conjunction with it, so I'm already set to go.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadly, both cigar oasis and hydra seem to apply to "the rule of thirds":

1/3 Don't work (right) out of the box.

1/3 Break down the day after the warranty expires.

1/3 Work brilliantly for years.

Personally, where concerns active humidification, I wouldn't buy anything, but an Accumonitor!

For passive application, nothing beats Heartfelt Beads!


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

They're definitely not worth the $$ for what is essentially a $15 hygro, coupled with a $2 PC fan, and a $5 AC adapter.


----------



## pita45 (Apr 28, 2020)

The fan's metal shaft, after some time, becomes dry and will begin to whine during operation or even seize.
I found that if you place a small bit of lubricant oil, not WD40, on the shaft, it will free up and continue to rotate freely.
Remove the hydrometer from the base and turn it over. You will see a silver sticker on the fan. Carefully peel the tab away from the fan where you will see the silver shaft. Place a small drop of liquid lubricant on the metal. Wipe away any excess oil from the the housing.
Then, using canned air with concentration attachment, force air onto the fan blades. 
If done correctly, the fan should turn freely again.
I have done this to three of my devices I've had for over 5 years.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## kukumber561 (Apr 30, 2020)

woow!nice thread


----------

